# Fond ecrtan ou screensaver animé nature ?



## vampire1976 (3 Avril 2008)

je recherche des wallpaper ou screensaver animés qui puissent montrer l'espace, la nature, les vagues ou la mer... enfin un peu tout ce qui concerne la nature.

J'ai ce qu'il faut pour mettre le screensaver en fond d'écran. merci.

J'ai beau chercher je trouve rien pour mac.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2008)

Bonjour, 
va voir là    http://www.giveawayoftheday.com/freeware/screensaver/mac 
il y a un truc "space screensaver"...
mais j'ai juste donné l'adresse, je ne sais rien du contenu...
en espérant que ce la convienne


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2008)

et là http://www.360parks.com/downloads_screensavers.shtml
sur le grand canyon...


----------



## vampire1976 (11 Avril 2008)

Merci mais aucun fonctionne


----------



## twoDsquare (19 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,
mais franchement je trouve que les screensavers que Apple propose sont pas mal.. on trouve pas d'aussi belles photos de Nature sur le net en plus (>dans "préférences" puis "économiseurs d'écran" puis l'onglet "images" ;-) ).
Si ca t'intéresse par contre j'ai trouvé un moyen pour récupéré chacune des photos en "individuelle" si tu voudras ensuite les mettre en fond d'écran. +


----------

